# New Ondemand Test channel 1001



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

There is a new TEST Channel 1001 up, has alot of HD, 1080p. 720p and SD.

Some of the test titles have R15 in them, is Directv going to somehow add VOD to the R15s?


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

Beat me to it.. I just saw Fast and furious T.D. in 1080p (3 mins of it)I think It didnt look any different can anyone confirm that thay are testing 1080p? Also whole movies are up there to...can we download them without a charge?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

merchione said:


> Beat me to it.. I just saw Fast and furious T.D. in 1080p (3 mins of it)I think It didnt look any different can anyone confirm that thay are testing 1080p? Also whole movies are up there to...can we download them without a charge?


well you need the current CE and an HR20 with Native On to currently get 1080p.

Im not sure why this channel is available....i wonder if its to people with a CE only or if its public.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

drx792 said:


> well you need the current CE and an HR20 with Native On to currently get 1080p.
> 
> Im not sure why this channel is available....i wonder if its to people with a CE only or if its public.


I have an HR21 and my LCD is 1080p it changes when the format changes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I noticed a lot of testing files on that channel. Includiing files name CC that I assume were closed captioning tests, files that had resoultion markers on them. And other things. 

I tried downloading college road trip but the audio was waaay out of synch.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

is anyone else seeing this channel? or is it just a test channel for some?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I have access to it (non CE HR20 700). Pretty cool, downloading lost boys tribe right now.

Dunnoe how long itll last but there is a few very new movies on their marked HD, I hope this means DOD is getting ready to speed up on its new pay HD movie additions.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I downloaded the R15 test of Mad Money. It plays fine through HDMI. When I try to play it on a TV connected via component, it tells me I need to replace my HDMI cable with component to view the programming. Not a typo on my side....the message is reversed. The content won't play with component.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im almost finished with Lost Boys Tribe, seems to play ok in what Ive watched. Have a couple of more HD new releases in the Queue. Both are movies that should not be free, but they appear to be. Wonder if this is a mistake?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> Im almost finished with Lost Boys Tribe, seems to play ok in what Ive watched. Have a couple of more HD new releases in the Queue. Both are movies that should not be free, but they appear to be. Wonder if this is a mistake?


are they free or will you still get billed even if it says free?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Downloaded and watched "Felon", looked great. A free 2008 movie, and it was pretty good to boot


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

They have a 1080P test for Showtime HD. I hope some of the networks do make 1080P versions of their shows available at some point.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, Lost Boys Tribe, Step Up 2 (HD) and Stop Loss (HD) all arrived fine. I skimmed thru them this morning. Wonder if theyll expire after 24 hours?

I can no longet get 1001.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Was 1001 visible on the online DOD scheduler? If so what was the name given to it?


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

I only saw it through the Guide on the HR20. All the stuff I downloaded last night seems to have downloaded fine. Watched 21 last night (HR20-700, Latest NR/No CE, Native Off/1080i). Looked alright. Not as good as The Bucket List did (which I could only get on the online scheduler), but still okay.

Is it gone now?

--Mav


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine was gone at 0545 this morning.


----------

